

Backstep is looking for a co-founder - rigid_airship
http://blog.iambob.me/backstep-needs-a-co-founder/

======
arijitraja
I like the concept. Could you explain what exactly "establishments on the
ground" mean in your About us. Do you think this is scalable globally or is it
only meant for US for the moment? Lastly what kind of leads are you talking
about here - can you give couple of examples?

~~~
rigid_airship
Of course. So a lot of things are in the works right now, but in a nutshell,
I'm currently scraping data about (nearly) every taxi company in the U.S and
feeding that data into an admin panel which lays out the data in a way
conducive to finding items which have been reported as lost in a given
geographical area..theres still a lot of work to be done on that front, but
that's the core concept...as for scaling, yes I definitely think it has the
potential to be globally scalable in the future, but for the moment I'm
concentrating on the U.S as a proof of concept...if I can get it working here,
though, I would definitely be interested in introducing it globally later.

